# Busch beach



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Anybody gonna be at busco for the colt ford concert in June?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

im going to try and make it, with a few buddies


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I bet your will be packed that weekend


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

no doubt it was busy as crap this weekend lol


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol I don't doubt that. It was last year. The only thing I don't like is they raise the prices that little bit.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

it was $5 extra this weekend. I agree they make enough to keep the price the same lol


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol I know I bet there was a couple thousand people there


----------



## CDsCycleShop (May 15, 2013)

what is the date for the Colt Ford concert??


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

June 15


----------

